# Countup Widget?



## Guitar King (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the countdown widget, but I have been looking for a countup timer. Does anyone know of one?

thanks


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't use one, but:

Start at 0, count "down" to -100? 

[EDIT] Wait, I think what you want is an "egg timer" or "timer" widget. Tons of them on the Dashboard Widgets page.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Stopwatch widget | creativebits


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Guitar King said:


> I have the countdown widget, but I have been looking for a countup timer. Does anyone know of one?
> 
> thanks


If you are building your own from the templates, use the countdown timer and it has an option to continue counting up after it has reached it's target time.

Z.


----------



## Guitar King (Sep 24, 2007)

Vexel said:


> Stopwatch widget | creativebits


this one is the best.....however its ugly and takes up like a quarter of the screen. 
thanks for the link....I totally keep looking


----------



## Cobra Blade (May 18, 2008)

*Countdown Plus*

You would want Countdown Plus, it does exactly what you are asking, plus you can have multiple of them on your dashboard all keeping track of different events.

You can find it at the bottom of
Steven's Columbia Homepage


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you not have Alarm Clock 2??


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

zarquon said:


> If you are building your own from the templates, use the countdown timer and it has an option to continue counting up after it has reached it's target time.
> 
> Z.


Can you instruct that process please?


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

iChrono


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

thewitt said:


> Can you instruct that process please?


In Dashcode, create the new Countdown project and choose Widget Attributes. In the Properties section choose Count up. It will then after hitting the date and time you select start counting up away from it.


----------

